# Yo HACK - Brake cooling kits!



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

What do you think of these?

https://secure1.nexternal.com/share...BusType=BtoC&Count1=134502589&Count2=51643013

Apparently they have come up with an application for the E46. For $305, seems like a good buy, no?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Your links don't work. I think they're pointing to your Shopping Cart or something so other people can't see em.

You should e-mail Sergio about these. He was talking about wanting something like this the other day.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*bimerworld*

ask for james clay - tell him ralph sheppard sent you - those are his cooling kits andthey are as good as it get!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Let's get a set or two and install it at the B&M tech session. :thumbup: 

I think the link is off too. I get the shopping cart page like Kaz.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

I will call them up to get more info. We may have to reengineer the kit, based on the install instructions I saw for the E36. The most important part of the kit is the backing plate - we may need to re-route the ducts if the proposed install is a Mickey Mouse job.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

I know another Raffi that has an E36 M3 with these brake cooling kits on the front of his car. I remember him saying that you can brake all day long and these things do an excellent job of cooling down the rotors between turns. So basically, with these setup all you need is good pads and you really don't need a big brake kit.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> *I know another Raffi that has an E36 M3 with these brake cooling kits on the front of his car. I remember him saying that you can brake all day long and these things do an excellent job of cooling down the rotors between turns. So basically, with these setup all you need is good pads and you really don't need a big brake kit. *


Are you talking about Raffi the club racer/pharmacist? He has the brake cooling kit on his racer, I assume.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

BHTW, these look like the exact same kits - the product description is the same, but they do not show a fitment for the E46... I would think the backing plates would be the same from the E36 to the E46... :dunno:

http://www.hmsmotorsport.com/newstore.php?m=4&sub=899


----------



## biodan (Apr 9, 2003)

*re: brake cooling kits...DIY page*

The attached URL has instructions on how to
install the bimmerworld brake duct kit. It follows
James Clay's general instructions but with more
detail (maybe too much detail...). This method
uses the inboard method. I'm now leaving the
ducts on all the time. Full-lock turns will not
dislodge the hose- a benefit of the inboard routing.

i recently updated the page with a few pix-
my short-term solution to the optional flanges
has turned into a long-term solution. (newer
pix are on the same car, just a new GC
suspension).

http://home.attbi.com/~biodan/cooling.html


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Great writeup...thanks for posting. Can you elaborate a little on the performance of the ducts in terms of reduced fade, etc. Before and after install. It seems to me that the extreme turns that the ducting takes would significantly cut down the air flow, thus ending up with air flow that is more directed that the stock ducts but has less volume and therfore I wonder how much benefit ....I dunno, just thinking out loud:dunno:


----------



## biodan (Apr 9, 2003)

I've done 6 events with my 02 M3- the first
was bone stock at Laguna where i felt massive
fade. Subsequently, i upgraded the fluid, added
SS lines and installed Brakeman#3 pads (street/
track pads that are big with the Viper crowd and
others). But i also did the brake cooling kit at
the same time. Now there is absolutely no fade
in any hard braking zone (particularly T2 at
Laguna which is a wide double apex with 120-40
mph deceleration). T11 at Laguna is pretty tight
but entry speed is not that high. At Sears, with
lower overall entry speeds on the tighter turns
(T4 &T11), there is plenty of airflow & no fade.
Maybe for kicks, i should go back to stock pads
but leave the brake ducts on for an event...

I doubt the stock ducts give any serious flow-
the 3" diameter hose is bigger than the M3's
small rectangular hole. And the directed flow is 
towards the center of the rotor and then forced
out the vanes while the stock ducts just add 
minimal air to the wheel well.

BTW, in about 4 hrs i'll be at Laguna for a 1day
event with the Lotus club to try out the new
GC suspension.

"Can you elaborate a little on the performance of the ducts in terms of reduced fade, etc. Before and after install. It seems to me that the extreme turns that the ducting takes would significantly cut down the air flow, thus ending up with air flow that is more directed that the stock ducts but has less volume and therfore I wonder how much benefit .."


----------



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

I would definitely be up for this mod.


----------



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

Oh and I have to concur about Laguna... Man is that hard on the brakes. I warped the sh1t out of my rotors midway through the second day.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Yo Raffi, get both the brake cooling ducts and the solid caliper guide bolts and we'll set aside some time at TS 7.0 to "take care" of it.

I don't think I'll be doing much else besides fitting a new Remus Exhaust (if Steve has one in stock for me to buy) on my car. He said it took his techs about .5 hours to fit that on so that's like what, 2 hours for me?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Yo Raffi, get both the brake cooling ducts and the solid caliper guide bolts and we'll set aside some time at TS 7.0 to "take care" of it.
> 
> I don't think I'll be doing much else besides fitting a new Remus Exhaust (if Steve has one in stock for me to buy) on my car. He said it took his techs about .5 hours to fit that on so that's like what, 2 hours for me?  *


OK, HACK, it would probably take you forever to do it! A perfect HACK-job! 

Biodan - thanks for the great info. :thumbup:

Eric, HACK and Italia - you want to try a group buy on these babies? I can see if we can get a discount.


----------

